# Five Yellow Labs in a 55 Gallon



## MarcusDee27 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey all - so - this is my first post: I have a 55 gallon tank with 5 yellow labs. I am working on improving the rockwork - I want more, they seem to be happy so far, but from what I know more is better. I have about 3 inches of stones on the bottom and 20 large rocks creating several hiding places. I have several fake plants and a nice background. The ph and temp is perfect and the labs seem to be thriving. My two questions are pretty basic though: how often should I feed them, and what type of food is best? I bought crappy Wardley floating flakes, but I have been told by everyone Wardley's is the worst, basic food - compared it to humans always eating greasy MacDonalds. I have also been told that protein will bloat them, but krill every once in a while is OK. So - what's the best type of food and how often? Also - any further suggestions, comments, or advice is always welcome!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid formula is the absolute best staple you can feed them that is available on the market. They will thrive on it without any other foods and their colours will be the best possible. You can feed them 2 times a day as a standard and as long as you keep up on your water changes you should be good.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MarcusDee27 said:


> Hey all - so - this is my first post: I have a 55 gallon tank with 5 yellow labs. I am working on improving the rockwork - I want more, they seem to be happy so far, but from what I know more is better. I have about 3 inches of stones on the bottom and 20 large rocks creating several hiding places. I have several fake plants and a nice background. The ph and temp is perfect and the labs seem to be thriving. My two questions are pretty basic though: how often should I feed them, and what type of food is best? I bought crappy Wardley floating flakes, but I have been told by everyone Wardley's is the worst, basic food - compared it to humans always eating greasy MacDonalds. I have also been told that protein will bloat them, but krill every once in a while is OK. So - what's the best type of food and how often? Also - any further suggestions, comments, or advice is always welcome!


They love fresh zuchinni and sweet potatoes, cooked spinach, I used to feed mine Spectrum New Life pellets I still feed New Life to all my fish and crays. Once you switch foods youll notice a big difference in color. Hope this helps Pat Once or twice a week I feed brine shrimp or bloodworms just as a treat.


----------



## MarcusDee27 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cory said:


> New Life Spectrum Cichlid formula is the absolute best staple you can feed them that is available on the market. They will thrive on it without any other foods and their colours will be the best possible. You can feed them 2 times a day as a standard and as long as you keep up on your water changes you should be good.


Thanks very much!


----------



## MarcusDee27 (Mar 9, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> They love fresh zuchinni and sweet potatoes, cooked spinach, I used to feed mine Spectrum New Life pellets I still feed New Life to all my fish and crays. Once you switch foods youll notice a big difference in color. Hope this helps Pat Once or twice a week I feed brine shrimp or bloodworms just as a treat.


Great! Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Not a problem  If you want any more yellow labs let me know hehe. I've got a great strain going and incidentally have four that are ready to go still available .


----------



## Billy Fisher (Apr 16, 2009)

DEAD IMPORTANT! YELLOW LABIDO ARE RIFT LAKE AFRICAN CICHLIDS, SO ONLY BUY LAKE MALAWI CICHLIDS!

Yellow Labido are my favourite Rift Lake Cichlids!

Anyway, feed them once or maybe, occasionally, twice a day. I give mine a main feed at about 9PM in the evening. 

Feed them with "Tetra" Cichlid food.

Or

Feed them with "Aquarian" Cichlid food.

Also, feed them some live and/or frozen food, and also some Veggie stuff, like Potatoes, and also leave them some lettuce to graze on.;


----------



## Billy Fisher (Apr 16, 2009)

DEAD IMPORTANT! YELLOW LABIDO ARE RIFT LAKE AFRICAN CICHLIDS, SO ONLY BUY LAKE MALAWI CICHLIDS!

Yellow Labido are my favourite Rift Lake Cichlids!

Anyway, feed them once or maybe, occasionally, twice a day. I give mine a main feed at about 9PM in the evening. 

Feed them with "Tetra" Cichlid food.

Or

Feed them with "Aquarian" Cichlid food.

Also, feed them some live and/or frozen food, and also some Veggie stuff, like Potatoes, and also leave them some lettuce to graze on.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine love cucumber, zucchini, lettuce, etc.

...and the occasional aquarium plant...


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> ...and the occasional aquarium plant...


LOL! I once ~had~ some lovely Anubias Nana's in my 90G Malawi tank...!

I feed all my Africans (including yellow labs) twice a day swapping between New Life Spectrum pellets & Omega One Flakes (they all go NUTS for the Omega One).

Like Pat, I also like to feed fresh veg too - once or twice a week I'll clamp a fresh lettuce leaf inside the tank, and once every 2 weeks I'll treat them to frozen brine shrimp.

The advice you received re: Protein & African Cichlids is sound:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/feeding_african_cichlids.php


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a quick warning; If you stick around these forums too long soon your fish will be eating better than you.


----------

